# New Betta Gill stuck open!



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just bought my first betta yesterday. He was a "big chain store" rescue. I know...not the best idea, but he's here. When I first got him home and set up, he had a few curled fins, but they seem straighter today. He is eating well, swims up to the glass when I enter the room, and otherwise seems okay. The ph in his 1g bowl, (I am getting a real tank, so please don't lecture), is 7.8. Today I noticed he has one gill open all the time, it may have been that way yesterday. I have researched for hours, and just feel confused. I'm thinking it's probably from the ammonia in his little cup that he was kept in, and will cure on it's own, but need to know what else I can do to help the little guy! I love him already. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and being in such a small bowl to start, should I add aquarium salt to his gallon of prepped water for partial changes? Ugh...I need help!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you have a gill stuck open it can be several things....it could be a deformity, injury, parasite or scar tissue from either an injury or ammonia burns.

Usually not a lot can be done and often it is not problematic for the Betta anyway.....you could try Epsom salt/tannin treatment to see if that would help.

In his 1gal unfiltered tank and this is fine for long term keeping IMO/E-especially for the long heavy fin males......

Since he is otherwise okay-I would do Epsom salt treatment in his tank.

Dissolve 2tsp of Epsom salt (_Not aquarium salt_) in a cup of dechlorinated water and add slowly over about 30min or so.
If you have a tannin source-either IAL or naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf...Add this to his tank-the tannins will help too....

Premix some treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-Add Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and tannins and use this water for your water changes of 25% daily for the next 5 days-Then start making 25% water changes with fresh dechlorinated water daily for 5 more days....

Once the treatment is completed-
To maintain water quality in a 1gal unfiltered tank without live plants-twice weekly....1-50% and 1-100%.....

Nutrition-good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals-If you have access to mosquito larva-offer several rinsed once a day to boost protein intake.....

Look forward to pic.....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much Oldfishlady! I just want to give him a really good life, and fish are a whole new deal for me! I recently had a bout with cancer, and knew that fish are good for peace and healing..so, on a whim I brought him home. I want to do the BEST I can for him!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your welcome.....and they are great therapy......


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I read about your recent cancer bout, and I'm so happy that you made it through! Never been through it personally, but several friends and family members have been there, and I know what a brave fighter you must be!  

It sounds like your little man is going to have the best life possible, and I wish you all the best with him!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Blue Fish*

Thanks so much! I actually just got a call from the cancer doc today with my final results of the tumor removals they did...ALL CLEAN! I was so happy I cried! I am still healing from surgery two weeks ago, but I can breathe a bit easier now. I have so much I want to do, and making others in my life, including my dogs, and new fish happy is right at the top of the list! It's all good!:-D


----------

